# Critique / make suggestions / comment on my shoe collection after 3 months! PIC!



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

So my latest acquisition (#8 chukkas) arrived today, and I'm at 19 pairs. See what three months' reading on AAAC and the other forum has done to me?! Really, though, I have several near-duplicates, several very niche shoes, and several that are thanks to trades or thrift finds. I'm interested in soliciting comments - what areas should I consider expanding on / what's missing? I have one more pair that'll be ordered in a week or two - a pair of whiskey shell LHS, maybe try to get the BB unlined if that limited run is still available. Beyond that (and the spring 2011 Strawfuts!), that's what I could use advice on! I do wear/have worn all of these, with the exception of whe Westgate wholecuts that I just haven't figured out yet, though some are definitely worn less... so remember, the more advice dispensed, the more likely some of these will be available on the sales forum / thrift exchange! :icon_smile_wink:

Oh, and I know there are two pairs that have no trees in them - the trees are in the mail already, the deficiency is due to recent arrivals. Also, I apologize for any misnaming or incorrect terms used, please let me know so I can correct my understanding!

Without further ado... the shoes:









Top row, L-R (the conservative row):
Alden 603 black tassel NST loafers
Alden 928 black wingtip British-sense balmoral
AE Soho black captoe balmoral
Cheaney (for Dack's) brown captoe balmoral
Alden 906 burgundy captoe balmoral
AE Park Avenue merlot captoe balmoral

Middle row, L-R (the shell row):
Alden for BB black shell unlined LHS
Alden 6845 black shell full strap penny loafers
Alden 93911 cigar shell plain toe blucher
Alden 1339 #8 shell chukka boot
Alden for BB #8 shell unlined LHS
AE Randolph #8 shell full strap penny loafers

Bottom row, L-R (the novelty/more casual row):
AE Melrose walnut penny loafer
AE Westgate brandy wholecut
AE Delray chili moc toe blucher
AE Evanston walnut punch-cap balmoral
AE Concord chestnut bicycle toe monkstrap (hey, it was something like $30 and it's comfy!)
Crockett & Jones Malvern (for Tom James as the Laxton) light brown suede monkstrap
Dexter made in USA seriously vintage light/dark brown pebble grain monkstraps


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Longwings!


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Very nice!

How about tassel or bit loafers?


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

I've thought about getting some #8 shell MacNeils, or maybe some Alden ravello or cigar longwing bluchers, but in general I'm not a huge brouging fan.

Tassels also aren't really my thing, nor bit - though I do have one pair of tassel loafers that do get worn. I just can't get over the feeling that they're pretentious on a 26-year-old!


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

You sicken me!

:icon_peaceplease:<---Me with my five pairs of leather-soled shoes.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

Anything else is just icing on the cake.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Great shoe collection!! :aportnoy: (Currently foaming at the mouth)


----------



## recoveringchef (Nov 17, 2009)

*Wow*

Normally I'd jokingly say "no one likes a show off," but damn. I may weep. It's absolutely beautiful. Well done.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'll trade you straight up for the #8 chukkas. In all seriousness, that is a SERIOUS collection. Congrats.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

chacend said:


> Longwings!


LONGWINGS!


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

AE Strands, in walnut, a truly handsome shoe, and I think you'll learn to love the broguing (sp?). And/or the Quinton or Cambridge in suede


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind comments, and Cards, save those for our next trade! :icon_smile_wink: Maybe it is a bit of overkill, but there's always something on the horizon... and at least the great majority of these, I plan to keep for a nice long time. 

The more I think about it, maybe some ravello longwings would be appropriate. Those are nearly impossible to get in an 11D/11E-ish size, of course. Maybe those #8 MacNeils aren't so bad... they're on ebay pretty regularly after all. Then again, once I have whiskey LHS that just leaves ravello and cigar, unless I want to chase panda-skin mahogany!


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

phyrpowr said:


> AE Strands, in walnut, a truly handsome shoe, and I think you'll learn to love the broguing (sp?). And/or the Quinton or Cambridge in suede


Holy brouging, Batman! The walnut is appealing, but I think I'd get the MacNeil in #8 first. The Strand in "brown" shell is interesting but odd - didn't even know AE offered brown shell, is that what Alden calls cigar, or something different?


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Sigh...


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

No, you don't need anything, but some things to consider (some already mentioned):

longwings
suede semi-brogues
Alden shell tassels
Indy boots (in whatever iteration)

You need to decide what you're actually wearing compared to what you own. For example, I only wear bals a couple of times a week at most, yet they made up a high percentage of my shoe wardrobe. I've tried to focus more on casual shoes since then.

You likely will also find that you're not wearing certain shoes very often, or that you want to upgrade them to something different. I recently sold off a couple of black bals I had that I really wasn't satisfied with then ended up with some Brooks English punchcaps I'm really happy with. You might, say, decided that bicycle fronts aren't for you and jettison them. *cough*

You have put together an impressive collection in an extraordinarily short time. But that also means you've probably made some mistakes (I don't know what those are). Don't be afraid to pare down. I predict that your shoe wardrobe will look very different in two years.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

I would agree with most of your points, AlanC - and I've actually been looking at Indy boots, but they're less dress-shoe and they're still pretty darn popular/expensiveish for just a work boot!

In all honesty, I'm actually wearing all of it at least occasionally except the wholecuts, and that one is because I haven't really figured out how to wear it yet. Probably the first two to go are the suede monkstraps and the Dexter monkstraps, simply because they were trade/thrift finds and aren't as nicely fitting as the rest. Probably the heaviest wear is on the loafers, particularly the LHS - one reason I'm getting a whiskey LHS for the summer. 

I do think upgrading some of the shoes to slightly better makes or other iterations will be something that happens in the future; paring down will also inevitably happen. For example, I probably won't replace the Melrose when it wears out - not because it's bad or because I don't like it, but because I mostly got it as a cheap Shoemart second and I really like wearing the LHS more. I've been careful to put fit above all, at least for shoes I've paid more than thrift-store dollars for, and I'm hoping that will pay dividends later. 

Thanks for the great suggestions!


----------



## tsaltzma (Jun 3, 2009)

TheWGP said:


> I've thought about getting some #8 shell MacNeils, or maybe some Alden ravello or cigar longwing bluchers, but in general I'm not a huge brouging fan.
> 
> Tassels also aren't really my thing, nor bit - though I do have one pair of tassel loafers that do get worn. I just can't get over the feeling that they're pretentious on a 26-year-old!


I don't believe tassle loafers are pretentious, rather fogie, IMHO. I would definitely say you are in need of Longwings, or atleast wingtips. Also, no suede or bucks?


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

tsaltzma said:


> I don't believe tassle loafers are pretentious, rather fogie, IMHO. I would definitely say you are in need of Longwings, or atleast wingtips. Also, no suede or bucks?


That's why I was going to trade you for those dirty bucks! :icon_smile_big: I guess I associate tassel loafers as pretentious BECAUSE the people you see wearing them tend to be fogies who also happen to be advanced in station. I will say I've never seen any other student at the law school wearing them. Nevertheless, mine are very comfortable and I wear them a good bit.

Suede... I'm sure I'll get there eventually, probably the same with more brouging-styled shoes. Longwings do seem to be an attractive next step to take, if I can find something suitable. I'll be keeping my eyes open!

Also wanted to thank everyone for their comments of any kind - I posted the same thing on the other forum in an attempt to get more "stylish" or "English" minded advice, but did not get a single reply. The fickleness of forums, I guess!


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

I would recommend Zoloft


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Two words - 

Emelda Marcos...

Your pedal narcissism is a bit much for me. . .


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Beater loafers, like Bass Gilman or old Sebagos.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Don't worry, this is my future shoe room: :icon_smile_wink:


And yes, beater loafers. I actually have a pair of J&M slipons that I wear for that purpose, as well as 15-year-old sneakers for lawn/garden work. Those are the only two shoes I have that aren't in the photo, certainly my least-cared-for and dirtiest too!


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

That's very impressive.

Shell tassels +1.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

You have too many shoes. I'd deep six the monkstraps, but thats because I feel there is exactly one member on this board they look good on, judging by the "What are you wearing" thread.

Time to cut down I'd say. Maybe some of the sell-offs could fund a new acquisition?


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Impressive, but you need more cowbell.


----------



## crohnsappleadams (Nov 30, 2009)

The Dexters are beautiful.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice group. I will try to thrift some longwings for you today.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

As the old saying goes, "you've come a long way, Baby!" Nice collection but, slow down and take the time necessary to "smell the roses", as you build your collection. Develop that ever-so-important relationship, with each new pair before moving on to the next purchase. (LOL) Remember, shoes are more than just another acquisition...they are family! 

PS: Nice collection!


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> As the old saying goes, "you've come a long way, Baby!" Nice collection but, slow down and take the time necessary to "smell the roses", as you build your collection. Develop that ever-so-important relationship, with each new pair before moving on to the next purchase. (LOL) Remember, shoes are more than just another acquisition...they are family!
> 
> PS: Nice collection!


This is great advice. Buying wholesale will prevent you from appreciating each pair. It would be kind of like having 8 kids at the same time...I can gaurentee you that I love my one and only 5 year old son more than John and Kate love any given one of their octuplets. (I know...I know...I am comparing shoes to kids; I need help too)

The same also holds true for music...if you go and buy a bunch of albums all at once, you'll either get burnt out of you wont take the necessary time to really listen to each album.


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

^^^also jealous


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Very nice. I would add (in no particular order):

Alden shell tassels
Alden suede tassels
Indy boots
Bit loafers
Topsiders
RM Williams
Prince Albert slippers
Driving mocs
White bucs
Saddle shoes
Suede loafers (verona style)
Bean boots


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Time to build the spat collection.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

Agree on the cowbell. 

I wouldn't even have the space to put them all. That's a closet full right there...


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

I would post a picture of my cowbell, but I can't seem to find it. It's probably in a box somewhere... not kidding, either, I used to play drums! :icon_smile_big:

Relatedly, I hate spats with a passion... thank you high school marching band.

More seriously, yes, space is an issue - that's why I don't think I'll really let the total count go past 20-25 or so. I have two shelves, each of which I've self-built a custom-sized "stacker shelf" for (just two 6-inch-high ends supporting one long span on top). The shelf holds five pairs, and the "stacker" on top of it holds another five... second shelf, same, for a total of 20. There's room to add a "double-decker-stacker" on the second shelf, which would expand to 25, but I don't know if I'll do that or not. Pine is cheap at Lowe's, though... we'll see. My closet isn't even inordinately huge - the five pairs side by side takes up pretty much the full width - it's just an old cedar closet that's got a lot of vertical space, so it's come in much more useful than we thought when we bought the house. Sadly, we're now trying to sell it... if only I could take the closet with me!


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

These:










Also dirty bucks, white bucks and black-and-white spectators--live a little.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

WHOO my eyes! That might be just a little too much living for me!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## crohnsappleadams (Nov 30, 2009)

32rollandrock said:


> These:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are those?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

impressive, I have questions though...
are these all secondhand purchases?
how did you get them all to work out so well?
(even with sizing research etc, I probably bat .500 on unseen used shoe purchases


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> impressive, I have questions though...
> are these all secondhand purchases?
> how did you get them all to work out so well?
> (even with sizing research etc, I probably bat .500 on unseen used shoe purchases


Not all are secondhand - five of the AE's were Shoebank seconds from the big sale awhile back. I did end up getting the Evanston in a slightly larger size and mailing back the original one thanks to AE's great customer service, so my record isn't PERFECT!

That said, probably the single biggest help has been HAVING shoes in similar fits/lasts and knowing what size range will work for me. In that picture, there's two 11C, lots of 11D, lots of 11E, two 11EEE (AE's thanks to high instep), and one 11.5D Barrie last (the cigar PTB which is a little long but fits GREAT otherwise). You wouldn't think 11C would work, but one is the Barrie-last chukkas, and the other is the old Dexters in bottom right, which spent some time on an instep stretcher after nobody took them in the thrift exchange. They fit more like an 11E now! :icon_smile_big:

There is a LOT of luck involved, too - the first pair of Aldens I ever saw in a thrift were the 928 wingtips that fit perfectly as an 11E, before I really understood how to think about lasts and sizing (or had Aldens to compare to!) It was also pure luck that I didn't mess with the Barrie last until just recently - if I'd followed the usual advice and sized down, it would have made for an impossible fit and probably an expensive flip. Just waiting till I could realize I have a high instep, don't size down for the LHS (which I discovered by dumb luck early on), and should probably not size down for the Barrie last either really saved my butt.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

crohnsappleadams said:


> What are those?


Alfred Sargent.


----------



## R0ME0 (Feb 10, 2010)

TheWGP said:


> So my latest acquisition (#8 chukkas) arrived today, and I'm at 19 pairs. See what three months' reading on AAAC and the other forum has done to me?! Really, though, I have several near-duplicates, several very niche shoes, and several that are thanks to trades or thrift finds. I'm interested in soliciting comments - what areas should I consider expanding on / what's missing? I have one more pair that'll be ordered in a week or two - a pair of whiskey shell LHS, maybe try to get the BB unlined if that limited run is still available. Beyond that (and the spring 2011 Strawfuts!), that's what I could use advice on! I do wear/have worn all of these, with the exception of whe Westgate wholecuts that I just haven't figured out yet, though some are definitely worn less... so remember, the more advice dispensed, the more likely some of these will be available on the sales forum / thrift exchange! :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Oh, and I know there are two pairs that have no trees in them - the trees are in the mail already, the deficiency is due to recent arrivals. Also, I apologize for any misnaming or incorrect terms used, please let me know so I can correct my understanding!
> 
> ...


I'm jealous and impressed, those shoes are beautiful, why would you want to give them away? The more the better.:icon_smile_big:

If you got all these pairs in 3 months I wonder how many ties, suits, shirts, and trousers you got. If you got an impressive amount, please post.

Or maybe you're just very passionate about shoes.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

You weren't supposed to let the cat out of the bag on the new Leather Soul special makeup! You're a dead man.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

My suit/shirt/tie/trousers/etc collection is pretty pedestrian. Seven suits - 2 HSM GT, R&Y GL, Brooks Brothers, Southwick, Samuelsohn and a Zegna black suit for the hell of it. Also have a Canali blue windowpane orphan suit jacket that I should probably get rid of because I don't know what the hell to do with it. Ties - about 30-35, almost all Brooks Brothers Makers except a few Zegna, Armani and Versace, almost all thrifted. Trousers - I've got quite a few Bills/BB, some grey wool "Majer Domo" pants (thanks again, Cards, I grin every time I get to say/type that!), a Canali greenish wool, and black Austin Reed wool from Filene's. That's really all I've needed...

Shirts - maybe 25 total, about evenly split between OCBD and various point/spread/english collars. Mostly Brooks Brothers, some Thomas Pink and Charles Tyrwhitt that I really like, a couple of Zegnas and an Etro that I'm less enthusiastic about, but only one french-cuff shirt: an RLPL that fits great from a trade... but I just don't have much (any?) call for FC at the moment.

I'm fine with the above for now, so I suppose it's safe to say I'm much more passionate about shoes! :icon_smile_big: I do need a standard navy blazer with gold buttons, but they're hard to find in quality, of course. Planning to phase out some of my older BB shirts that fit less well as I come across more stuff, hopefully non-showy English, in my size.


Also, what Leather Soul makeup? Inquiring minds want to know! :icon_smile_big:

Oh, and I just acquired some Indy boots in what should be my size. We'll see how that goes...


----------

